# mushroom



## cheshire

Please tell us how "mushroom" is called in various languages.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese: cogumelo /kugu'mElu/  ([E] = open "e")


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_grzyb_


----------



## jazyk

> Portuguese: cogumelo /kugu'mElu/  ([E] = open "e")


I don't say it that way and why teach such a complicated pronunciation? Better to pronounce it the way it's spelled.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Spanish: 
Champiñón (culinary)
Hongo (from Latin _fungus_)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: *mantar
*Greek:* μανιτάρι _(manitari)_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: гриб
Estonian: seen


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *sieni*
Swedish: *svamp*
German: *Pilz* (m.)


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
-nấm mối
-nấm mèo


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hungarian: gomba


----------



## Angel.Aura

Italian : Fungo (singular), Funghi (plural)


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *paddenstoel* (lit. 'toad chair' -- never seen a toad actually sit on it, though )


----------



## Stéphane89

*French:* Champignon


----------



## jmx

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Spanish:
> Champiñón (culinary)
> Hongo (from Latin _fungus_)


Spanish from Spain : _Seta_. 
_Champiñón_ is only applied to a certain type of mushroom, _Agaricus bisporus_.


----------



## papillon

Joannes said:


> Dutch: *paddenstoel* (lit. 'toad chair' -- never seen a toad actually sit on it, though )


Dutch is not alone in this care for the comfort of toads:
English *toadstool *((from Merriam-Webster))*:* a fungus having an umbrella-shaped pileus : Mushroom, _especially_ *:* a poisonous or inedible one as distinguished from an edible mushroom
(from Merriam-Webster)



jmartins said:


> Spanish from Spain : _Seta_.
> _Champiñón_ is only applied to a certain type of mushroom, _Agaricus bisporus_.


You're right about _champiñón_ in that it only applies to one, though the most common, type of edible mushroom. But is _seta_ an all-encompassing term? I´ve only seen it used with the flat-topped mushroom. Is champiñón a seta?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Arabic: Fitr.


----------



## Q-cumber

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Spanish:
> Champiñón (culinary)
> Hongo (from Latin _fungus_)



Does Champiñón mean any mushroom, or a particular type of mushroom, called Champignon (Agaricus bisporus).

In Russian, any particular mushroom, either edible or not, has its special name. We use in food forest-grown mushrooms of dozens different types (fried, boiled, pickled, etc.)


----------



## papillon

Q-cumber said:


> Does Champiñón mean any mushroom, or a particular type of mushroom, called Champignon (Agaricus bisporus).





jmartins said:


> Spanish from Spain : _Seta_.
> _Champiñón_ is only applied to a certain type of mushroom, _Agaricus bisporus_.


----------



## Petter

Norwegian: sopp


----------



## lletraferida

Română (Romanian): CIUPERCĂ (sg) CIUPERCI (pl)


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian there are two words for it: 

*ciupercă* (_f._), *ciuperci* (_pl._) = (most used)
*fungi* (_pl._) 

 robbie


----------



## jmx

Catalan : _bolet_.



papillon said:


> You're right about _champiñón_ in that it only applies to one, though the most common, type of edible mushroom. But is _seta_ an all-encompassing term? I´ve only seen it used with the flat-topped mushroom. Is champiñón a seta?


Yes, _seta_ is any kind of umbrella-shaped fungi (or rather, the reproductive part of a fungus). I think that's the same meaning as English 'mushroom'. Your link corresponds to _seta de cardo_, another one of the many types of _seta_.


----------



## Rosomah

Slovenian: goba (fem. sing.)


----------



## JGreco

> Yes, _seta_ is any kind of umbrella-shaped fungi (or rather, the reproductive part of a fungus). I think that's the same meaning as English 'mushroom'. Your link corresponds to _seta de cardo_, another one of the many types of _seta_.


The word "seta" is not an all encompassing word used throughout the Castellano speaking world. I've only heard either hongos or champiñón referred to as mushrooms in Latin America. My grandmother did not even know the word "seta" when I asked her to tell me what that word means. She just simply said that "the word is not used in Panama". Champiñón is the preferred generalized term for mushroom in Panama even though it only refers to one type because the word hongos refers both to mushrooms and "foot fungus" yummmm.


----------



## kusurija

In Latin: Fungi
In Czech: houby(pl.), houba(sg.)
In Lithuanian: grybai(pl.), grybas(sg.)
(cf. in Czech: hřib=Boletus[in Latin] http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hřibovité or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boletus_edulis )
In Latvian: Sēnes(pl.)
In Japanese: 茸, 菌, 木野子 (readings of all 3 variants>) [kinoko], 菌類 [kinrui] (as taxonomic one).


----------



## poul

Common Danish : Champignon 
adopted from french

You can also use: svampe
singular: svamp
multible: svampe
all: svampene


----------



## Setwale_Charm

poul said:


> Common Danish : Champignon
> adopted from french
> 
> You can also use: svampe
> singular: svamp
> multible: svampe
> all: svampene


 

what`s the difference between these forms: svamp vs champignon?


----------



## poul

svampe may be the pure danish word covering the whole family of mushrooms - eg many people like to go on svampe-jagt ( jagt ~ hunting) in the forrest. where we commonly using champignon for only one speices of mushrooms.


----------



## Nizo

The generic term in *Esperanto* is _fungo_.


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi:  /khumb/


----------



## sam1978

*Italian: *_fungo._


----------



## Woland

robbie_SWE said:


> In Romanian there are two words for it:
> 
> *ciupercă* (_f._), *ciuperci* (_pl._) = (most used)
> *fungi* (_pl._)
> 
> robbie


 fungi is used only in biology.


----------



## sean de lier

Tagalog: *kabute*


----------



## tila

Chinese: 蘑菇 (mogu), 
though there might be other names according to the mushroom kind. This one is usually referred to the one with white pileus.


----------



## Lugubert

Swedish: _svamp_, which also is the word for 'sponge'.

There are several sub-classes, but I can't distinguish them.

_Champinjoner_ have been mentioned.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 

mushroom - *gljiva* / *pečurka *(pl. gljive / pečurke)

fungus - *gljivica* (pl. gljivice)
fungus infection - gljivična infekcija.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: _KABUTEH_


----------



## apmoy70

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Turkish: *mantar
> *Greek:* μανιτάρι _(manitari)_


Both from the diminutive «ἀμανιτάριον» (amani'tarion) of the Classical Greek masculine noun «ἀμανίτης» (ămā'nītēs) with unknown etymology. Some philologists suggest it's a toponymic deriving from the mountain of «Ἄμανος» ('ămānŏs, _m._), now in the southern and central provinces of Içel and Adana in Turkey, where it was a local delicacy


----------



## AutumnOwl

Lugubert said:


> Swedish: _svamp_
> 
> There are several sub-classes, but I can't distinguish them.


Soppar, riskor, kremlor, murklor, tickor, kantareller, fingersvampar, flugsvampar are some of the sub-classes, then there are all the names of the individual mushrooms in every sub-class.


----------

